# 9 weeks count down, FREAKED!



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

Someone tell me where all the initial excitement has gone!!

Struggling as to whether to ship things or arrive with a bit more money and purchase goods in NZ? Employer had said they would assist with family move but now say by that they meant they were only paying for partners ticket but he pays for the rest of us. so they have agreed to pay for all but deduct it each month which now eats in to the monthly allowance we will end up getting as they will deduct more than 7000 dollars (1adult 3 kids)

They have paid for 1 week temporary accommodation for us, but wondering will we be able to get anything within that time to move, and get the kids schools office is on
Willeston Street.???


thanks.
from the freaked out one!


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Best to arrange everything yourself some company's say more than there prayers to get you here.


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess hey... thanks Mark.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Awwwww poor you!!!! It is so stressful dealing with that stuff!!! Who is the employer? If they agreed to something and it is in writing, then go back to them and say "not cool". It can't hurt!

As Brits, we want things boxed off waaaaay in advance; it truly is a Pom thing! Giving you a week to come out and find a house IS do-able. What I would recommend is contacting the main rental agencies out there (it is easiest to look of TradeMe in the right areas and then contact through this) about a week before you move out. Turnaround can be pretty quick in NZ, especially in the main cities. You can literally sort car, house, school etc within a matter of days. Just adjust your thinking to "it's changeable", as opposed to "it's forever"; if you don't like the car you buy, sell it! If you don't like the house you rent, move out. Your first home will NOT be the one you stay in forever, just like the car you buy will NOT be the one you keep forever. Ensure you switch your thinking to "adventure/holiday" mode, and see it all as a learning curve. 
R.e. furniture. It depends on what you are used to. Me....I came with NOTHING!!! Literally, a cot, kids toys, and 6 cases. We came with some money, and decided that we would just purchase everything 2nd hand. I got a job lot off a family who were moving back to the UK for family reasons, and gave them what was left in my UK account...about 700GBP. We got sofa, beds, bunks, fridge/freezer, crockery, dining table etc. Yeah, some was garbage, but we knew that we would replace as we could afford to. 
I know others who had a very high standard of living and good quality items back in the UK. If this is you, then I would say DEFINATELY ship your stuff over. You can find a fully-furnished place for a while until your stuff arrives (about 4 months). 
Tough call, but deal with the immediate issue (ship or don't ship), and the rest will fall into place. PROMISE!!!


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks jenswaters, that made me smile ''its changeable!'' I guess that is the truth of the matter. Your mentioning you went with only with suitcases also puts things into perspective coz I have been thinking thats mad, but dont want to ship furniture that will get there months later, meaning I would have either started replacing it of renting, either way spending more. Was more concerned about moving to an area with good schools but again like you wisely said, dont like it, CHANGE IT Hope I wont need to change their school too many times though. Thanks again.


----------



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi shinemo exciting times ahead!! We are not moving for another 6months so I am still fairly calm about everything however I know that will change in a few months and will prob be stressed to the hilt!!

We are also in the same situation to you in that my husbands employer has only offered us one weeks accommodation. We are intending on renting a holiday home for as long as necessary until our furniture arrives from the uk. The good thing about a holiday home is that it comes completely furnished, unlike a lot of accommodation in NZ. Someone on here sent me a link for a holiday home that we are hoping to rent when we get out there until we find unfurnished accommodation. Where will you be based? If it's in and around auckland, I will pm you the link.

Thanks


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

@ Lsung, Awe thanks for the offer, Im going to be in Wellington, hopefully someone might know of some holiday home around there. They just seem to get snatched up soo quick! All the best with your plans. Try get a 'to-do' list in place early, looked liked 6 months a while ago for me too now its 8 weeks!yikes


----------



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok no problem shine mo  

I have a plan of all the things I need to arrange but it's just a wee bit too early to start arranging stuff . Like you I bet it will creep up on me and be here before you know it.

Wish you the best of luck over the next few weeks and for your arrival in nz!!


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Excitement city!! Good luck for your trip!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Shine Mo said:


> @ Lsung, Awe thanks for the offer, Im going to be in Wellington, hopefully someone might know of some holiday home around there. They just seem to get snatched up soo quick! All the best with your plans. Try get a 'to-do' list in place early, looked liked 6 months a while ago for me too now its 8 weeks!yikes


Hi,

I'm in Wellington and all depends on your budget really. The cheaper homes get snapped up straight away so you may have to up the budget. There are a lot of vacant furnished rentals in the city but they are only suitable for a couple of people temporarily.
You may well have to look further out.
How many of you and where do you want to be in Wellington ?

Cheers


----------

